# Why no white GTO's?



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

I was curious as to why GM decided not to provide white as a color option...personally, I think a white GTO with blk/red interior would look unbelievably good. 

The reason I ask this is because I happen to be a fan of the speedway white Z06's with mod/red interior (very rare combo) and I think it would look incredibly good on a GTO too.


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

I agree. White would have been another color I would have considered. I think that color combo would be sweet looking. Maybe in '06


----------



## no rice (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree too... white looks clean... and it's easy to keep clean!


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

Much like purple, white tends to not sell well on performance cars.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

no rice said:


> I agree too... white looks clean... and it's easy to keep clean!


It is???? :confused 




Yeah the purple is a one year option. That's the color to get if your going for a car that will be rare in about 10-20 years.....


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

anmracing said:


> It is???? :confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, and the Phantom Black is the easiest of all :rofl:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Because they'll look even _more_ like Government-issue functionary hacks sleds.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Im Italian and u know the old sayings about Italians and white cars Etc. I picked the GTO for its performance but I was very upset when there was no white available. Ever car I have had up till now was white. When I bought my GTO I even inquired to the dealer about having them send it out and paint it white but It was too much money and work, plus alot of the shops they called didnt want to pull out the engine. So I went with black. I hope that in 07 when I plan to get a new one, white is and option!


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

I ALSO WANTED WHITE WAITED IN 04 AN 05 SO WENT WITH BLUE 
MAY LAST SUPRA WAS WHITE I LIKED IT :agree


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd love a white GTO. my GTP is white and i love the clean/classy look.


----------



## speedfrk (Dec 31, 2004)

White is the best selling color year after year across all brands of cars. Black is next, then it gets mixed up depending on trends. But I would have bought a white with red interior over any other combo. I can't imagine purple would have outsold white...


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

speedfrk said:


> White is the best selling color year after year across all brands of cars. Black is next, then it gets mixed up depending on trends. But I would have bought a white with red interior over any other combo. I can't imagine purple would have outsold white...


Actuallly silver/gray is the best selling color year after year.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

djdub said:


> Actuallly silver/gray is the best selling color year after year.


Do you have actual facts to back that? Just asking because I've seen numerous automotive sources state that white is the highest selling color for cars.


----------



## Eganrac (Jan 10, 2005)

*Most Popular color*

Granted it's a couple years old, I recently found an article earlier this year saying the same: http://money.cnn.com/2003/12/11/pf/autos/colors/ 

I like my Pulse Red just fine. :cool


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

The reason why white sells the most is because they produce white more than any other color.


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

speedfrk said:


> White is the best selling color year after year across all brands of cars. Black is next, then it gets mixed up depending on trends. But I would have bought a white with red interior over any other combo. I can't imagine purple would have outsold white...


No, white is not the top seller.

Silver is the #1 color followed by black and blue.

http://www.bankrate.com/brm/news/auto/car-guide-2004/top-colors1.asp

It's been that way for a few years, now.

The rankings are different for performance vehicles. For these cars red scores higher and white scores much lower.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Scissors said:


> No, white is not the top seller.
> 
> Silver is the #1 color followed by black and blue.
> 
> ...



Bam! There's your facts.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

anmracing said:


> It is???? :confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Barbados blue????? Its a one year color and the RAREST of 04, especially the M6 @ 271 units!!! :cheers


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

I've yet too see it, but supposedly there's a white GTO floating around somewhere in NC...a couple friends of mine (who know cars, and don't even know each other) have reported seeing a white one. They said it looked good.

Oh, and silver is the best selling color  (just had to add that)


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow...I started this thread ages ago (before I bought my GTO if I remember correctly), cant believe it is still going...


----------

